# 100% x 66% het



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

What would be the outcome from this pairing..........phil


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

It would entirely depend on whether or not the 66% possible het is actually a het.

66% poss het just means that the animal has roughly a 2 in 3 chance of actually being a 100% het.

So it'll either be a 100% het or a normal.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

A 66% het is a term to describe offspring that look the same but statistically some of them are not het for that particular trait.

For example if you cross 2 100% het something's, 25% of the offspring should be visual for the het. Of the remaining 75%, 66% of them will be hets but you could not tell from looking at them which is which. All these offspring are refered to as 66% hets.

Therefore, if your 66% het was indeed a het it would produce 25% visuals, 50% hets and 25% non hets but again you wouldn't be able to tell!

If your 66% het was not a het then they would all look the same but 50% would be het and all would be refered to as 50% hets!!

Hope I've explained that well enough!! In summary you won't know the outcome untill you breed them together and mother nature doesn't always adhere to the statistical outcomes either...


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys ....the unknown really...i'll keep looknig for 100%


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Generally speaking, the best thing to breed a 100% to is either another 100% or a visual morph.

Far as my gut feeling goes, the only thing it's worth breeding 50% and 66% to is a visual - to test and see if they DO carry the gene.

For example, I have plans to get the following:

1 Lava 66% het amel, caramel, motley
1 Caramel 66% het lava, amel, motley.

Now, if I breed the two of those together, I know two things about the offspring.

1. They are all 100% het for the genes I want (Lava and Caramel). The other genes (amel and motley) are by the by.
2. Any visual Lavas prove that my Caramel is het lava; any visual Caramels prove my Lava is het caramel; a visual Topaz proves they're both het for each other. Anything else proves the het for the other genes.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, but I've got a different question on the same subject then ...

Let's say I have a 66% het for albino boa and I cross it with a common boa.

If the snake is 100% het, I should get 50% het for albino and 50% common boas.

However I'm not sure if my 66% het is a het.

So how should I offer the offspring for sale ?

Should I state it's possible that it might be 50% het for albino :roll: ?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd just say who the parents were and say it is only a 'possible' het...



Dexter said:


> Yeah, but I've got a different question on the same subject then ...
> 
> Let's say I have a 66% het for albino boa and I cross it with a common boa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would advertise them as normals. Until and unless I proved that animal out as a het, selling the normal-looking offspring as anything else seems dishonest to me.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

nicklamb said:


> I'd just say who the parents were and say it is only a 'possible' het...


Yeah, that makes sense :2thumb:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> I would advertise them as normals. Until and unless I proved that animal out as a het, selling the normal-looking offspring as anything else seems dishonest to me.


It's not dishonest at all. I'd be glad if I were to buy a snake and knew about all the background of the snake : victory:

Dishonest is selling a 66% het albino and state it's a 100%.

Or sell a 50% het albino and state it's 66%.

But if there is a possibility of a snake carrying the gene even if small, it's good to inform the buyer :whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Note that I said "seems dishonest to me". 

*I* would not sell the offspring of a possible het as possible hets - I would sell them as normals. I will only sell animals as possible hets if I KNOW that a parent is a definite het.

In other words, if it's less than a 50% possible het, I won't sell it as a het at all.

(An unproven 66% possible het would produce "33% hets". An unproven 50% het would produce 25% hets.)


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

That's true, maybe I worded it badly, although the intention was good.

I'd not sell it as a normal, but I'd definitely price it as a normal.

It happens quite a lot that you may have a female that can breed but you don't have a male to go with her. So often you get people crossing snakes not because they really wanted to cross (let's say a bcc x bci, or a hogg x common), but because they want to test the female, want to get the practice in breeding, etc.

So in one of these cases, if a person has a 100% het albino e buys a common, if he knew there was any possibility that the common could produce albinos, the person could well think about testing it out.

Unfortunately the snake I was refering to is a 66% het for T+ albino which is very hard to prove at the moment, because it's hard to find T+ albino boas in the UK.

But because he's genetically striped as well, I might try and get him to breed eventually, so despite the T+ thing, it might produced some nice striped babies.


----------

